
Urwid - Console User Interface Library for Python - samueladam
http://excess.org/urwid/
======
samueladam
Credits to psj: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=598089>

------
ludwig
This just keeps reminding me... I gotta start using this Python module!

------
maigret
Looks like a ISPF mainframe interface :)

------
tdavis
If the curses bindings didn't force me to make a console app, this sure as
hell did. Thanks a lot, HN!

------
tumult
Dude, awesome!

Now I have to watch myself, because I'll be looking for a stupid excuse to use
Python for _some_ thing in the next few weeks.

------
wardi
Thanks for the link! Please join us on oftc #urwid or use the mailing list if
you have any questions.

Ian Ward

